# I did hate at first



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

At first when I found out about the cheating I did hate. I hated every piece of my H. I wanted to find him and the OW and just have my way with them,I wanted to go to both their workplaces and let everyone know the scum I married and the concubine he has. It ate me in and out day and night. Then I realized something, I lost focus on who I really was, and my two children were being on the back burner. I decided to take me back. I don't hate him nor regret marrying him because if I did not then I would not have had two awesome kids.
He says that that he regrets that I am the mother of his children. But that's ok, he will live to see them excel and he will want to say "that's my boy and that's my girl" and someone will say "really?"


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Good attitude.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Ditto legalaff.


----------

